# 17" noch in Ordnung?



## Dennisen (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe momentan noch meinen drei Jahre alten Yakumo 17" mit integrierten Lautsprechern. Da es ja aber momentan einen Hype um Riesen-Bildschirme gibt, ringe ich mit mir selbst. Ist ein neuer Bildschirm mit 22" oder mehr wirklich nötig? Welche Vorteile bringt er mir, welche Nachteile habe ich, wenn ich beim alten 17" habe. Wieso will jeder solche Riesen-Bildschirme die Webseiten so unglaublich verzerren.

Ich habe damals den 17" gewählt, weil er schön kompakt, attraktiv, mit Sound und beinahe viereckig war. Mit so einem Riesen-Bildschirm der x-mal so oft in die Breite geht wie in die Höhe, der Webseiten total in die Länge streckt und in Spielen aufgrund höherer Auflösung mehr Hardware verschluckt kann ich mich irgendwie noch nicht so anfreunden.

Sind wir schon bei 1650*x als meistgenutzte Standard-Auflösung, oder passen die Optimierungen meiner Websites für 1280*1024 noch?

Letztere Frage hat nicht viel mit dem Thema zu tun, aber wer sie beantworten kann / will, soll das bitte tun


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Mai 2009)

hmmm, lass mich mal überlegen. Warum will man nen 40" TV ?

Weil man mehr sieht?
Weil man tiefer ins Game eintauchen kann?

Ich persönlich bin begeistert von großen Monitoren. Ich bin vor gut 14/15 Monaten von einen 17" auf einen 22" umgestiegen.
Der vorteil bei Strategie games und Shootern ist schon echt enorm. Man sieht mehr und kann echt früher reagieren.
Am geilsten kommt es aber bei games wie Race Driver rüber.
Man kommt sich fast vor als würde man wirklich im Wagen sitzen 

Ich finds einfach nur geil!


Und ja, 1680x1050 ist schon länger Standard und von allen Games unterstützt!


----------



## Dennisen (20. Mai 2009)

Abgesehen davon, dass der Platz hier eh nicht berauschend ist - was bringt mir ein größeres Sichtfeld? Hab mal bei nem Freund mit 24" gezockt, der ihn auch nicht mehr missen will, hatte aber nach kurzer Zeit Kopf- und Augen-Schmerzen und beim Shootern noch schlechter 

Hängt wohl stark vom eigenen Empfinden ab xD

Gerne weitere Meinungen 

PS: Buuuh, blöder Standard. Zu große Auflösung


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Mai 2009)

Das sollte jetzt nicht bedeuten das 17" müll sind ^^
Nicht das du mich falsch verstehst. 
Ein 17" gibt dir genau so ein bild aus wie jeder anderer Monitor, halt nur was kleiner ^^

bei 17" und 1280x1024 als maximaler Auflösung hast du sogar den "vorteil" das die GraKa nicht so schnell am Limit ist und du nicht so oft aufrüsten musst


----------



## Flenor Eldar (20. Mai 2009)

also ein 17" monitor hat schon eine etwas migrige auflösung... ich hatte vor 1 1/2 monaten noch en 19"er mit 1280 x 1024 und hab den dan zu nem Full HD 24" ausgetautsch und ich habe davor breitbild auch nich so gemocht, fand des i-wie dämlich mehr breite wie länge zu haben, aber es ist richtig praktisch und du siehst alles so viel größer, und du kannst in so einer hammers auflösung zpcken des lohnt sich alle male. du kannst wirklich viel besser in games eintauchen...

Gruß F.E.


----------



## cami (20. Mai 2009)

Bin auch vor Kurzem auf einen neuen 22" Bildischirm umgestiegen und bereue es überhaupt nicht!
Besonders beim Arbeiten finde ich es extrem angenehm 2 Seiten parallel offen zu haben und somit immer schön den Überblick zu haben.

Aber solche Sachen sind halt von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich.


----------



## Dennisen (21. Mai 2009)

Hui,
das sieht nach einer durchgehenden Empfehlung aus.
Ich weiß halt nicht wie meine HD4850, 512 MB mit nem größeren Monitor zurecht kommen würde. Vorallem bräuchte ich einen mit integriertem Sound-System, da für Boxen wirklich gar kein Platz ist, dafür verzichte ich auch gerne auf Soundquali. Wie wirken sich denn die FPS bei größeren Auflösungen mit der GraKa aus und welche Monitor-Modelle würdet ihr mir empfehlen. Hier ist halt auch wichtig, dass sie nicht zuuuuu teuer sind, damit auch ein Schüler sie sich leisten kann, nachdem er Geburtstag hatte


----------



## feivel (21. Mai 2009)

-=GoW=-Zeus schrieb:


> Sind wir schon bei 1650*x als meistgenutzte Standard-Auflösung, oder passen die Optimierungen meiner Websites für 1280*1024 noch?


 

websitenoptimierungen bitte nicht für sone riesenauflösung..
die armen leute mit kleinen monitoren scrollen dann meterweit links und rechts?!


ist im grunde sogar strittig ob 1024x768 optimiert nicht noch optimaler wäre...


----------



## Mario0837 (21. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab hier auf meinem Laptop 1024x768 und nur in ca. 5% oder weniger der Fälle sind die Homepages für größere Auflösungen gemacht.


----------



## Dennisen (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe meine Webseiten bisher immer auf meinen PC optimiert,
als ich also noch 1024*768 hatte, war dass das Optimum, als ich mit Vista zwangsweise 1280*1024 nutzen musste, wurde es dann dies.

Ich denke ich bleibe vorerst lieber mal beim schönen Viereck-Format.
Könnte es denn irgendwann Probleme mit diesem Format und der Auflösung geben, ich meine, Spiele und Programme werden ja nicht für Auflösungen entwickelt, also sollte es ja kein Proble sein, wenn ich den hier noch ein paar Jährchen behalte, oder!?


----------



## feivel (21. Mai 2009)

kein problem...
wennde einen neuen möchtest kaufste dir einen, wenn du den mehrwert für dich so nicht siehst, machstes halt nich.. 
<- hab 19" mit 1280x1024 und gar nicht mal sooo lange...
ich wollte gar nicht so einen großen monitor aus platzgründen...


----------



## Dennisen (21. Mai 2009)

Ja hab hier auch fast keinen Platz.
Es gibt also wirklich keine Probleme?
Dann bleibe ich beim für mich optimalen "Schatz" xD


----------



## ATImania (21. Mai 2009)

@ =-=GoW=-Zeus

Deine ATi Radeon HD 4850 sollte mit 22" LCD Monitoren keine Probleme haben! Klar, wenn du in 1920x1080 Full HD zockst, wirst du keine 60 - 70 Fps mehr haben sondern vielleicht 40 - 50 Fps (je nach Game) aber das ist es wirklich wert!!

Ich habe vor 6 Tagen meinen fast 5 Jahre alten 15" Philips TFT in Rente geschickt. Der hat mich mal 399,-€ gekostet und der läuft auch heute noch 1a aber 1024x768 auf dauer ist doch irgendwann etwas wenig 

Deswegen habe ich mir vor 6 Tagen den Samsung SyncMaster 2243 SN 22" Full HD LCD Monitor gekauft. Seit dem zocke ich soviele Spiele wie es geht am besten in 1920x1080 Full HD! An das Format hast du dich nach 2 - 3 Tagen gewöhnt und dann ist es auch nicht ungewohnt. Auf unserem 6,5 m² Flur wo ich nur ca. 0,5 Meter vor dem 22" sitze ist es so, als würde ich auf einer Kinoleinwand zocken 

Der Samsung hat 159,- € gekostst bei Media Markt und für teilweise (wenn du glück hast) bekommst du ihn Online schon für 130,- bis 140,- €! Ich kann ihn nur empfehlen 

Hier mal ein Bild vom Samsung + Screenshots die ich in Full HD gemacht habe..........


----------



## cami (21. Mai 2009)

Falls du einen neuen kaufst, würde ich wenn es der Platz zu lässt beide (also alt und neu) am Pc anschliessen.
Ich habe das bei mir auch so und finde es genial, mit 2 Monitoren zu arbeite, Zocken etc, denn auf dem Einen hat man die Anwendungen, auf dem Anderen kann man alle anderen Programme wie Cpu-Z, Skype, Msn .. laufen lasse. Durch das muss man nicht immer switchen sondern kann nur schnell rüberschielen und schon weiss man über alles bescheid.


----------



## Dennisen (21. Mai 2009)

Klappt das auch mit dem Prozessor?
Ist ein Phenom X4 9850 BE. Und hat das Teil integrierten Sound.


----------



## cami (21. Mai 2009)

Also der Phenom hat genug Power.

Integrierten Sound hat er wohl nicht.(klick)

Alternative, anderer Monitor, oder einfache Boxen dazu kaufe. Für Boxen bezahlt man auch nicht mehr viel.

Edit: Ich würde sowieso keinen Monitor mit integrierten Boxen kaufe, da die meistens nicht allzu gut sind.
Da empfiehlt es sich separat ein paar zu kaufen, welche von der Qualität her ein x males besser sind.


----------



## Dennisen (21. Mai 2009)

Naja, ich habe hier nur etwas mehr als 1 m Tischbreite, für Boxen kein platz.
Die brauch ich normal nicht, weil ich nen Medusa Headset nutze, aber für alle Fälle möchte ich schon gerne integrierten Sound haben, falls das Headset mal draufgehen sollte. Also wenn es dafür noch eine Lösung geben würde, könnte ich mir das ja mal anschauen, mit dem Gewissen dass mein Alter 17" es auch noch tut 

Keine Ahnung warum ich mich so ungern von meinem Monitor trennen will, von der Hardware trenne ich mich ja auch relativ schnell.


----------



## derLordselbst (21. Mai 2009)

Es gibt einen entscheidenden Faktor bei der Monitorwahl, auf dem Du Rücksicht nehmen musst:

*Deinen eigenes Wohlgefühl. *

Wenn Dir 17 Zoll reicht, musst Du dir keinen Stress machen, weil alle anderen viel größere Monitore haben. 

Wofür braucht man eigentlich größere Monitore? Auf Arbeit nutze ich zwei 19 Zöller. Das ist optimal, weil einerseits ausreichend groß, andererseits kann man sehr gut mit zwei Dokumenten gleichzeitig arbeiten, also auf einem Monitor was nachlesen und auf dem anderen die eigentliche Aufgabe lösen. Angeblich sollen zwei Monitore die Produktivität um 50% steigern. Bei mir fühlt es sich sogar nach mehr an.^^

Ein einzelner großer Monitor zeigt seine Stärken gegenüber zwei Monitoren bei Multimedia-Anwendungen. Wenn man Filme schauen will, ist das ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Bei Spielen ist die genaue Größe auch viel persönliche Geschmackssache. Mein Zwillingsbruder trifft als Sniper wesentlich besser, seit er von 19 Zoll auf 24 Zoll umgestellt hat. Das Ziel ist einfach größer.^^

Meine Ideallösung ist ein 24 oder 26 Zoll Monitor als Hauptmedienquelle und ein 19 Zoll Monitor als Informationsdisplay. Allerdings ist diese Lösung teuer, braucht sehr viel Platz und entsprechend hochwertige Hardware als Signallieferant.


----------



## feivel (21. Mai 2009)

zwei 19" nebeneinander sind klasse zum arbeiten, kann ich nur beipflichten..zuhause hab ich als erstmonitor eben nen 19"er und nen 70cm röhrenfernseher für guitar hero, ultrastar und filme XD
da wird aber tatsächlich noch gespart auf einen ersatz..


----------



## ATImania (21. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe auch lange gebraucht um mich vom Widescreen + Full HD überzeugen zu lassen aber jetzt bin ich glücklich und es hat sich gelohnt!

Zum Thema Boxen: ich habe eigentlich auch kein Platz aber ich habe die Boxen hinter den LCD Monitor gestellt Linke und Rechte Box ca. 30 cm auseinander und Subwoofer eine ebene tiefer im Mittelfach 

Klappt alles wenn man es richtig anstellt


----------



## Dennisen (21. Mai 2009)

Dann bedanke ich mich bei euch allen, und werde wohl erstmal bei meinem 17" bleiben. Gibt ja sogar noch Leute mit Röhrenmonitor, wieso also so schnell umsteigen


----------



## doceddy (21. Mai 2009)

Bin vor genau einem Jahr von 17" CRT auf 22" TFT umgestiegen und ich bereue das überhaupt nicht. In Internet wird überhaupt nichts gestreckt, man hat nur an der Seite einen weißen Balken. Aber zB PCGHEx-Seite ist wie für Widescreens gemacht - alles perfekt verteilt.
Games machen mit 22" deutlich mehr Spaß. Durch die Widescreen-Auflösung hast du an den Seiten mehr Sichtfläche. Außerdem vermute ich mal, dass dein Moni schon etwas älter ist und die Bildquali nicht mit einem neuen Modell zu vergleichen ist.
Arbeiten ( Office, Bildbearbeitungsprogs etc ) ist auch deutlich angenehmner. Bei Word kannst du zB zwei Seiten neben einander sehen.
Filmeschauen ist ein Traum. Ist halt wie beim TV: je größer, desto besser.

Habe auch eine HD4850 und keine Probleme mit der Auflösung. Kann sogar AA und AF dazu schalten. Die 22" sind schon sehr billig ( hab für meinen Cousin einen für 140€ mit Boxen gekauft und die Quali ist top ) und nach ~ 2 Tagen gewöhnungszeit wirst du bei kleineren Monitoren Augenkrebs bekommen


----------



## ATImania (21. Mai 2009)

stimmt, ich kenne auch noch einen der einen Röhren Monitor hat! Er ist glücklich damit obwohl wir jedes mal angst haben, dass uns die Kiste um die Ohren fliegt weil der schon sein ein schrillen Piep Ton von sich gibt und zwischendurch die Röhre komisch knackt aber hey er ist glücklich


----------



## Dennisen (21. Mai 2009)

Ich hab nen 17" TFT.
Ist CRT dann ein Röhrenmonitor?


----------



## feivel (21. Mai 2009)

korrekt.


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Mai 2009)

CRT ist Röhre ja 

EDIT:


----------



## Dennisen (21. Mai 2009)

Dankeschön.


----------



## amdintel (21. Mai 2009)

-=GoW=-Zeus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe momentan noch meinen drei Jahre alten Yakumo 17" mit integrierten Lautsprechern. Da es ja aber momentan einen Hype um Riesen-Bildschirme gibt, ringe ich mit mir selbst. Ist ein neuer Bildschirm mit 22" oder mehr wirklich nötig? Welche Vorteile bringt er mir, welche Nachteile habe ich, wenn ich beim alten 17" habe. Wieso will jeder solche Riesen-Bildschirme die Webseiten so unglaublich verzerren.
> 
> Ich habe damals den 17" gewählt, weil er schön kompakt, attraktiv, mit Sound und beinahe viereckig war. Mit so einem Riesen-Bildschirm der x-mal so oft in die Breite geht wie in die Höhe, der Webseiten total in die Länge streckt und in Spielen aufgrund höherer Auflösung mehr Hardware verschluckt kann ich mich irgendwie noch nicht so anfreunden.
> ...


  viele ältere Games unterstützten so eine Auflösung gar nicht 
, ich habe immer noch zwei 17 Zoller und auf meinen Tisch auch kein Platz für zwei Riesen Monster von 22 Zoll oder so, würde mir also heute wieder ein 17 Zoller kaufen, falls mal einer kaputt geht .  Der Anstand von Benutzter zu PC Monitor ist ja eh in der Regel nicht mehr als 1 Meter , daher ist das Unsinn mit so einem riesen Klotz, 17 Zoll ist groß genug .


----------



## amdintel (21. Mai 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## doceddy (21. Mai 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> viele ältere Games unterstützten so eine Auflösung gar nicht
> , ich habe immer noch zwei 17 Zoller und auf meinen Tisch auch kein Platz für zwei Riesen Monster von 22 Zoll oder so, würde mir also heute wieder ein 17 Zoller kaufen, falls mal einer kaputt geht .  Der Anstand von Benutzter zu PC Monitor ist ja eh in der Regel nicht mehr als 1 Meter , daher ist das Unsinn mit so einem riesen Klotz, 17 Zoll ist groß genug .



Du hast eine komische Denkweise. Ein 22" oder 24" wäre deutlich sinnvoller als zwei 17". Außerdem ist es ja nicht so, dass bei größeren Bildschirmen alles größer Dargestellt wird. Du benutzt ja beim 22" nicht die Auflösung eines 17". Die Sichtfläche wird vergrößert. 
Und viele sitzen nicht nur direkt vor dem PC, sondern setzen sich auch zB auf ein 2m entferntes Sofa um Filme zu schauen.


----------



## Dennisen (21. Mai 2009)

Freut mich, auch mal von einem 17"-Befürworter zu hören


----------



## Abzug86 (21. Mai 2009)

Webseiten werden doch nicht verzerrt, wenn man sie auf nem Breitbild-TFT darstellt....? Der Rand an den Seiten ist nur größer, aber die Website an sich ist in dem gleichen Maßstab wie vorher auch. So ist es übrigens bei allen Anwendungen, die direkt unter Windows laufen. 

Bei der Sache mit den Spielen hast du jedoch Recht, sobald der Rechner in Direct3D schalten, wird das Bild (sofern es 4:3 oder 3:2 ist) auf das Breitbild gestreckt. Das ist jedoch nur bei alten Spielen der Fall, da neuere prinzipiell immer auf eine Breitbildauflösungen anbieten, durch die du dann übrigens mehr siehst, also einen größeren Blickwinkel hast. Lösen kann man das Problem mit den älteren Spielen entweder durch eine Einstellung im Treiber, die den originalen Maßstab beibehalten lässt, oder durch eine Funktion am Monitor selbst, den Maßstab wählen lässt.

Der Vorteil lieget also klar auf der Hand, größeres Blickfeld (vor allem bei Shootern eine feine Sache), der einzige wirklich Nachteil ist die schlechtere Performance durch die höhere Auflösung.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (21. Mai 2009)

ein 17" monitor ist quatsch bei einem 22 oder 24!" taucht man viel mehr in games ein und man sieht viel mehr u. hat ne viel besser auflösung und wie man so blöd sein kann und lieber statt dessen 2 17zoller nutzten kann, weiß ich ned


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Mai 2009)

Das hat mit Blödheit nichts zum tun! Jeder hat es eben so wie er es mag. 
Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit selber noch einen 17" TFT und einen 15" CRT. Ich hab mir nur deshalb einen neuen 22"TFT gekauft weil der CRT im Eimer war und ich 2 Bildschirme haben will.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. Mai 2009)

ja... ich hatte sogar mal nen 14" monitor als en 17" CRT schrott wart hab ich einen von ner Kasse bekommen... aber trotzdme da is die auflösung ned so gut, 19" gehen grad noch wobei das aúch scion etwas klein is... ich will spielspass


----------



## Abzug86 (22. Mai 2009)

Natürlich hat das was mit Blödheit zu tun. Wenn das Geld nicht für nen neuen Monitor reicht isses natürlich schon was anderes, kein Thema. Aber wenn man die Wahl zwischen einem 24'' und 2x 17'', dann kann man nur nen Hirnschaden haben, wenn man sich für letzteres entscheidet. Beispiel Shooter: Das Ziel ist dann genau zwischen den beiden Monitoren, sehr schlau....


----------



## Fabian (22. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe einen 19" Hanns-G mit einer Auflösung von 1280x1024.
Ich finde es ist die perfekte Monitorgröße wenn man Schreibtischbedingt relativ nahe davor sitzt.

Wenn man etwas weiter weg sitzt ist klar ein größerer Bildschirm zu bevorzugen.

Hat beides seine vor und Nachteile,wobei mir 17" dann doch auch zu klein wären


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Mai 2009)

Es kommt immer drauf an was man mit den TFTs machen will. Nicht jeder sitzt stundenlang vorm PC und daddelt bis Tastatur oder Maus ne Grätsche machen.^^
 Wenn man viel mit dem Rechner arbeitet und oft mehrere Programme offen hat sind 2 17"er einem 22"er klar überlegen.
Eine Frage des Geldes ist es beim Kauf eines guten 17"ers übrigens nicht, teilweise sind diese schon teurer als 22"er, wenn man sie überhaupt noch bekommt.


----------



## Bang0o (22. Mai 2009)

bin auch erst vor kurzem von 17 auf einen 23 zöller umgestiegen
würde nicht mehr tauschen wollen
man hat einfach mehr platz
zum filme gucken sehr genial
spiele (hauptsächlich strategie) kommen auch viel besser zur geltung
wenn ich mich jetzt wieder vor nen 17 zöller oder sowas setzten muss ist das fast wie folter


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. Mai 2009)

genauen 17zoller is folter, ich denke da würde ich augenkrebs kriegen xD  17" is einfahc sau klein für nen Desktop PC


----------



## Dennisen (22. Mai 2009)

Abzug86 schrieb:


> Webseiten werden doch nicht verzerrt, wenn man sie auf nem Breitbild-TFT darstellt....? Der Rand an den Seiten ist nur größer, aber die Website an sich ist in dem gleichen Maßstab wie vorher auch. So ist es übrigens bei allen Anwendungen, die direkt unter Windows laufen.
> 
> Bei der Sache mit den Spielen hast du jedoch Recht, sobald der Rechner in Direct3D schalten, wird das Bild (sofern es 4:3 oder 3:2 ist) auf das Breitbild gestreckt. Das ist jedoch nur bei alten Spielen der Fall, da neuere prinzipiell immer auf eine Breitbildauflösungen anbieten, durch die du dann übrigens mehr siehst, also einen größeren Blickwinkel hast. Lösen kann man das Problem mit den älteren Spielen entweder durch eine Einstellung im Treiber, die den originalen Maßstab beibehalten lässt, oder durch eine Funktion am Monitor selbst, den Maßstab wählen lässt.
> 
> Der Vorteil lieget also klar auf der Hand, größeres Blickfeld (vor allem bei Shootern eine feine Sache), der einzige wirklich Nachteil ist die schlechtere Performance durch die höhere Auflösung.



Genau das meinte ich!
Die Web-Seiten haben dann mehr Rand als Inhalt,
und dass ist für mich ein absolutes No-Go. Ich will
die Web-Seite dann schon über die ganze Seite sehen.
Außerdem krieg ich richtige Augenschmerzen davon 

Das hab ich wohl was verwechselt, mit Zerrung war 
tatsächlich der Rand gemeint 

Bezüglich Zweck:
Ich sitze aufgrund der Platzverhältnisse nur knapp 50 cm vom Bildschirm weg, auf dem kleinem Tisch ist wenig Platz (integrierte Boxen benötigt), und der jetztige Monitor passt super in eine Nische. Benutzen tu ich ihn hauptsächlich zum Programmieren, entwickeln von Web-Seiten und zur Verwaltung meines Servers. Dazu kommt dann hin und wieder eine Runde Call of Duty 4 oder ein bisschen Age of Conan. Videos oder Fernsehen tu ich so gut wie nie.

PS:
Hier seht ihr meinen Schreibtisch im alten Zustand:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...me-der-schreibtisch-thread-88.html#post315875
Alles links des Ventilators ist jetzt belegt, da steht ein Fernseher.
Zeigt vielleicht gut meinen Monitor, und wo er steht.


----------



## ATImania (22. Mai 2009)

Ich weiss nicht was du hast??? Du hast doch genügend Platz für Boxen!! Selbst wenn die hälfte davon jetzt zugestellt ist. Mein 22" LCD Monitor + Boxen stehen auf einem Untergrund, der gut 1/3 von dem ist was du an Platz zur verfügung hast (siehe Bilder)


----------



## Dennisen (22. Mai 2009)

Und wo mache ich dann meine Hausaufgaben ?

Ich bin der Meinung, dass das viel zu eng ist, ich kann ja mim Chefsessel auch kaum nach hinten, sodass der Monitor rechts in die Ecke passen sollte, um meine Augen nicht zu schädigen, wenn ich den rechts gerade hinstelle, was eventuell noch klappt, sehe ich ja gerade drauf, und sitze noch näher dran, was noch suboptimaler ist. Ist halt kacke, wenn man ein so kleines Zimmer hat, das hinter einem bereits der Kleiderschrank ist.

Wenn ich ein schön großes Zimmer hätte, wäre das ja was anders, dann könnte man da bestimmt auch richtig geil Filme kucken, aber diesen Zweck kann es bei mir nicht erfüllen.


----------



## ATImania (22. Mai 2009)

Du kannst es ja so machen wie ich! Boxen hinter den Monitor 
Es gibt zur not ja schon Handflächen große USB Boxen die mindestens genauso gut sind wie interne Boxen wenn nicht sogar noch etwas besser und so groß wie eine Handfläche passen sie optimal hinter den Monitor und nehmen kein Platz weg. Ich mein ja nur, dass dies nicht die Auswahl eines neuen LCD / TFT Monitors beeinträchtigen sollte


----------



## Dennisen (22. Mai 2009)

Handflächengroß? Hast du da mal ein Beispiel?


----------



## ATImania (22. Mai 2009)

Joa schau dir mal die Boxen unten an! Das sind Boxen die du mit einem USB Kabel ganz einfach anschließt. USB Kabel rein und fertig 

Die meisten sind nicht größer als eine Handfläche und sollten sich schon in irgend einer ecke verstecken lassen. Und von der Qualität sollten die mindestens genauso gut wenn nicht noch besser sein als die Standart Internen Boxen


----------



## doceddy (22. Mai 2009)

Ich verstehe irgendwie den Sinn des Threads nicht. Alle Argumente für einen größeren Bildschirm kennst du anscheinend eh schon und findest sie nicht überzeugend. Wozu also die Fragen, wenn du eh kein Platz für einen größeren Bildschirm hast?
Tut mir Leid, wenn das schei*e rüberkommt, aber wir haben dir sehr viele Vorteile von großen TFTs genannt und jedes mal kommt dein Gegenargument, dass du kein Platz hast


----------



## Abzug86 (22. Mai 2009)

Zu dem Thema "Website zu klein da großer Rand": Du kannst mit strg+Mausrad oder im Menü deines Browser die Vergrößerung einstellen, dann füllte die Website das ganze Breitbild aus.


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Mai 2009)

Abzug86 schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema "Website zu klein da großer Rand": Du kannst mit strg+Mausrad oder im Menü deines Browser die Vergrößerung einstellen, dann füllte die Website das ganze Breitbild aus.



Wird dadurch aber auch unscharf und Bilder verpixeln ebenfalls.


----------



## Dennisen (22. Mai 2009)

doceddy schrieb:


> Ich verstehe irgendwie den Sinn des Threads nicht. Alle Argumente für einen größeren Bildschirm kennst du anscheinend eh schon und findest sie nicht überzeugend. Wozu also die Fragen, wenn du eh kein Platz für einen größeren Bildschirm hast?
> Tut mir Leid, wenn das schei*e rüberkommt, aber wir haben dir sehr viele Vorteile von großen TFTs genannt und jedes mal kommt dein Gegenargument, dass du kein Platz hast



Dann halte dich aus dem Thema doch raus, wenns dir nicht gefällt o.O
Ich sehe die Argumente, und denke darüber nach. Außerdem ist das Thema ja nicht weg, und kann mich zu späteren Zeitpunkt immer noch überzeugen. Vielleicht bekomme ich ja mal mehr Platz bzw. nen neuen Tisch.

Mann, Mann, Mann.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. Mai 2009)

ok... also jeder hat sein eigenen geschmack nur zu 17" kann ich sagen:"Verdammt klein". Als ich vor 1 1/2 jahren mich noch kaum mit PC augekannt hatte, hatte en Verwanter von mir mein alten PC mitgenommen, weil des NT schrott war. Er hat es ausgetauscht u. auf seinem ersatzt 17" alles eingerichtet usw. und bei der größe bekomme ich augenschmerzen, vor allem bei Games sind die untauglich...


----------



## Clastron (22. Mai 2009)

also ich hab ein 19 Zolll und ein 17 Zoll als 2 Bildschirm also was willsten mehr, is wenigstens was"


----------



## Abzug86 (22. Mai 2009)

> Zitat von Abzug86
> Zu dem Thema "Website zu klein da großer Rand": Du kannst mit strg+Mausrad oder im Menü deines Browser die Vergrößerung einstellen, dann füllte die Website das ganze Breitbild aus.
> 
> Wird dadurch aber auch unscharf und Bilder verpixeln ebenfalls.



Die Schrift wird nicht unscharf oder verpixelt, sie wird nur größer (höherer Schriftgrad). Das mit den Bildern stimmt zwar, daran kann man aber nichts ändern. Auch bei einem 21'' 4:3 Monitor wird das Bild sehr klein, außer man vergrößert es = selbes Problem.


----------



## Dennisen (22. Mai 2009)

Falsches Thema, bitte entfernen.


----------



## feivel (22. Mai 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> ok... also jeder hat sein eigenen geschmack nur zu 17" kann ich sagen:"Verdammt klein". Als ich vor 1 1/2 jahren mich noch kaum mit PC augekannt hatte, hatte en Verwanter von mir mein alten PC mitgenommen, weil des NT schrott war. Er hat es ausgetauscht u. auf seinem ersatzt 17" alles eingerichtet usw. und bei der größe bekomme ich augenschmerzen, vor allem bei Games sind die untauglich...


 

vor eineinhalb jahren ...als ich noch klein war 

mein erster monitor warn schwarzweißfernseher mit drehknöpfen....ein 14" crt war groß dagegen..und dann dieses jammern....
mensch...


----------



## keyins (28. Mai 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> ok... also jeder hat sein eigenen geschmack nur zu 17" kann ich sagen:"Verdammt klein". Als ich vor 1 1/2 jahren mich noch kaum mit PC augekannt hatte, hatte en Verwanter von mir mein alten PC mitgenommen, weil des NT schrott war. Er hat es ausgetauscht u. auf seinem ersatzt 17" alles eingerichtet usw. und bei der größe bekomme ich augenschmerzen, vor allem bei Games sind die untauglich...



ich verstehe sowas wirklich nicht... Leute die sagen, dass 17" zu klein sind haben einfach mal keine Ahung...
das liegt einfach daran, dass ihr euch an größere Monitore gewöhnt habt, oder eben Probleme mit den Augen...
aber wenn jemand keinen großen Monitor hat, an den er sich gewöhnt hat, ist ein kleinerer vollkommen ausreichend, weil man nicht so "verwöhnt" ist...


----------



## Beat84 (28. Mai 2009)

Ich hab einen 15"-TFT von NEC. Auflösung 1024x768. Geht auch


----------



## rabit (28. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe 2 Monitore a 19Zoll.
Also die Vorteile sind einfach das die Figuren in den Spielen gröser sind und z.B eine Küstenlandschaft im Spiel realer wirkt.

Stell dir das Spiel Need for speed in Nintendo ds vor und das gleiche Spiel auf einem 42 Zoll TV vor ist eben ein riesen Untgerschied man sieht mehr Details.
Man muss aber auch relativ hochwertig Monitore kaufen wenn man keine Kopf und Augenschmerzen haben will und die richtige Einstllungen drann vornhmen.
Helligkeit gama etc. Und nicht all zu nah am Monitor sitzen........


----------

